# I have a Jack Plate, Setback, Shaft length, Transom question with a few twist.



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2019)

I have a long shaft (20 in) 9.9 that I was saving to use and now I'm not sure If I can even use it because of the way this transom is made. I need some advice. A normal jack plate is not going to fit. If I'm measuring my transom correctly it looks like I need 7in of lift to get the cavitation plate at the right height. I thought the Vance Manufacturing "JPL2410SB 5'' Setback Mini-Jack Plate for Gheenoe and Clamp-On Engines" would work but I'm not sure now after doing some measurements. Another question is what affect will the setback on the jack plate going to have. Any input would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Find a short shaft lower unit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Find a short shaft lower unit


That's the answer I was hoping not to get. I haven't quite figured out how to do that or if thats cost effective to do. Probably be better off selling and finding a short shaft. Motor is very clean with low hours and hate to part with it. But thanks for your honesty.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

U can make a riser plate to offset motor n jack plate. I made one on my spear skiff with same jackplate with a 25 yamaha.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I made this riser block to adjust the outboard height. Mine is 4" higher than the transom, I don't know if something like this would with a 7" lift, but you only have a 10hp,so it might.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Best solution is to sell the motor and get one with a 15" shaft. Next best solution is to install a transom riser. Here's a nice one: https://www.alumineyman.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=83523450


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BassFlats said:


> I made this riser block to adjust the outboard height. Mine is 4" higher than the transom, I don't know if something like this would with a 7" lift, but you only have a 10hp,so it might.
> View attachment 112462


Like bottom on d hull' what brand boat?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

No bait, its a repurposed 1981 Rinker bassboat hull.


----------



## ChristianBrat (Jan 6, 2020)

I would honestly just glass the 2" lift into the transom and mount the jack plate to that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2020)

CMC makes vertical plates, they are just two pieces of angle aluminum. They would be over kill for your needs at 1/2” thick but would certainly do what you need at a reasonable price with minimal effort. They are called static plates or something like that. T-H also has some.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Glassing in a block will your cheapest ,lightest , most permanent fix. Get your height dialed in prior to glassing. Good luck. I bet she ll scoot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2020)

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...wiCluD1lZjnAhXxm-AKHdCrDUkQwg96BAgLEAw&adurl=


----------

